# "Injector pump?"



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

In a basement the other day talking with a homeowner about installing a bathroom. Builder already installed drain lines during construction. 

A representative of the builder's happened to be there during my bid and said that we would need an "injector pump" to be installed where those drain lines head up and exit the house. 

I didn't want to feel like a dumbass in front of my customer; I'd rather feel like one in front of you guys. Educate me on these pumps (FYI, I have a licensed plumber sub who will be installing the supply lines and whatever this pump is, I just hate not being able to speak well about any aspect of the process to my homeowner). 

Did I mis-hear? Did he say "ejector pump" and not "injector?"

Is this just like a mascerating pump that goes down the line and helps the effluent exit the house, like a beefed-up sump pump?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

onmywayup said:


> Did I mis-hear? Did he say "ejector pump" and not "injector?"
> 
> Is this just like a mascerating pump that goes down the line and helps the effluent exit the house, like a beefed-up sump pump?


yes and yes

2" line though where a macerator is more like 1"


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Little Giant makes good sewage ejector pump.

Here's a diagram for your reference...and also a bit on grinder pumps as well.

http://www.jimmurrayinc.info/sewage-pump-vs-grinder-pump/


----------

